

Hour-long video interview with Leslie Lamport (March 2010) - cannedprimates
http://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/E2E-Erik-Meijer-and-Leslie-Lamport-Mathematical-Reasoning-and-Distributed-Systems

======
flashgordon
Wow. very very insightful. I was hoping he would talk in more detail about his
famous solutions (Bakers etc), but hey then again it is a 55 minute talk. Hope
to see plenty more of these!

